# [SOLVED] Device Driver Issues



## general714 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi - I tried to root an Android phone (unsucessfully), and now have major problems with my device drivers. I cannot install any new PnP device because Windows Vista will not/cannot find a driver, even though I point it to the correct file. Additionally, I have four 'unknown devices' for which I cannot update the drivers, and when I uninstall them they come right back. My existing USB devices (mouse etc) all work fine. Am just now trying to install a cassette to MP3 converter and it will not install a device driver for it. Same thing with any _new _device I try to install.

Details of the *new cassette converter device*:

hardware ID of your device is USB\VID_0C76&PID_1600&REV_0100
Problem Event Name:	PnPDriverNotFound
Architecture:	x86
Hardware Id:	USB\VID_0C76&PID_1600&REV_0100
OS Version:	6.0.6002.2.2.0.768.3
Locale ID:	2057


For the *four unknown devices*, the hardware IDs are blank. However, under 'siblings' it reads:

WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&1&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC&PROD_STORAGE_DEVICE&REV_9328#000001953&0#
WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&1&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC&PROD_STORAGE_DEVICE&REV_9328#000001953&1#
WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&1&STORAGE#VOLUME#1&19F7E59C&0&_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC&PROD_STORAGE_DEVICE&REV_9328#000001953&3#

Compatible IDs: wpdbusenum\fs

ConfigFlags: 00000040
CONFIGFLAG_FAILEDINSTALL

Physical Device Object Name: \Device\000000b2




Any help would be much appreciated, thanks!

Pete


----------



## general714 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Device Driver Issues*

Hi - just as an update, I tried deleting everything under Universal Serial Bus Controllers as was suggested in another thread, but when I rebooted the computer could not find drivers for ANY of the USB devices/controllers so I had to restore the system. 

Also, the device in question installed perfectly on a different PC so it's not the device per-se, but the fact that my PC will not find drivers for ANY device.

Help, please!


----------



## general714 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Device Driver Issues*

Wow, this is just like talking to myself! ;-)

Well, I solved my driver issues. Very bizarre solution but here it is:

1. At the command prompt type: Net localgroup Administrators Service /add 

2. Pointing the device wizard to c:\windows\winsxs.

The combination of these two was enough to solve all the issues I've been having (I think!). I could install new devices and finally get rid of the unknown devices by forcing them to use a driver found in winsxs (and ignoring the warning that they were old drivers etc). 

I'm adding this in case anyone else has these problems. VERY frustrating!

Cheers


----------

